# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Using dream weapons during my lucid dreams

## Andywarski

During my last 2 lucid dreams this week I have gained lucidity during a battle. Once I rub my hands and realize that I'm dreaming I always feel like I have to finish the battle before I can do what I want. My last lucid dream was insane, the four guys I was fighting knew I was lucid so they had dream weapon shields, so my fireballs and throwing knives weren't working. One guy even tazered me and I felt real pain, so I went into the ground and they couldn't find me so I just pulled them into the ground and then they died.

I also can pull giant swords out of my wrists like deadpool and I levitate people towards me and kill them, or I fly quickly to them and cut them. I can also blow shit up with my hands which is always fun/ Dream weapons rule.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Badass! I love Deadpool.

I would like to hear this dream in greater detail.  That is so cool how you phased into the ground.  

Is that the first time you felt pain in a dream?  Just say, "This is a dream. I feel no pain."

----------


## Andywarski

alright, lol I'll tell the dream in greater detail.

So I'm in a bright parking garage and these four guys are standing in front of me. One of them looks at the rest and says "This is the guy who kills people in his dreams!" At that moment it was like an instant reality check. I looked at my hands and rubbed them and I'm like "Oh shit, this is a dream." Right when I said that these guys start doing acrobatics towards me. I start fighting them using kung fu (Even though i have never done it lol) But these guys were quick, kind of reminded me of the matrix. So at one point I start throwing knives out of my wrists towards them. They were to quick. So I flew in the air and levitated there while throwing fire balls at them. Then they get these weird purple sheilds that defended them against my lucid powers. So I'm like damn, I land and point my hand at three of the guys and just think dead. They died. I'm like sweet, wait isn't there another.... And ZAP my left arm was englufed in electricity, SO MUCH PAIN. I'm slowly just like urrrrrrrrg, this is a dream right when I said that I escaped. I flew in the air and tried to smash into the ground into the guy, he dodged it and I smashed into the ground and felt so much pain, then i'm like screw this I flew into the air and went for the ground and imagined going through it and I did. All four of them were up there even though I killed them but w.e they couldn't find me. I went under each guy and pulled them into the ground. Funny thing is in the ground, I wasn't flying, I was swimming ???? lol So I pulled them in and fortunatly since they weren't dreaming they couldn't go through,. and sinsce they did go through they died. Then I had a INSAIN false awakening in my bed. I stood up and was like, wait a second. Then I started to fly lol! Then I saw penelopy cruz and I had sex with her! OMG felt so good. Then I had a false awakening in my bed and I'm like NOOOO i wanna finish having sex and she was in my bed I'm like WTF I finish banging her and woke up for real. HAHAHA this happened like 4 nights ago? I think.

Last night a dog crushed my skull and I died. THAT PAIN WAS HORRBILE. I wasn't lucid though. When I died I woke up.

----------


## Andywarski

btw, I have had 3 dreams in which I used weapons. SO MUCH FUN!

----------


## Soul

Yeah Dream Weapons and fighting are awesome, i fight with the elements, materialising things (like throwing stars orswords of even a classic anvil) and a weapon that I can control time with. Try summon things to fight with you like I summon 2 wolves that control fire & ice. Off subject if you want to do something really funny give a DC a present with a trap in it like a boxing glove or something like they get sucked in to a world of chaos and watch really funny.

----------

